# Driver,Sidewalk Help, Sub Needed



## plowmaster06 (Oct 24, 2006)

Looking for the following 

Plow Truck Driver for my 1/2 ton pickup

Walkway shoveling person. Either has own equipment and truck or will supply

Sub with either pickup truck or jeep

Must be reliable !!

Work is in the Following towns

Need to fill positions ASAP

West Haven
East Haven
Branford
Guilford
North Branford
Hamden
North Haven
New Haven
Meriden

Please PM or contact me 1-203-466-1771


----------



## plowmaster06 (Oct 24, 2006)

Still in need of a driver and a walkway person

I have a ATV, skidsteer and snow throwers for sidewalk stuff. I don't own any shovels lol


----------

